# Let's see them goats



## goatdude95 (Aug 14, 2009)

Post pics of your goats and herds, any breeds, any ages, Also your goat setups, pastures, cages whatever


----------



## ()relics (Aug 15, 2009)

Ivan is the billy, head down in the middle, he is a fullblood born december of last year...the rest are the doelings that I'm keeping from last years kid crop,  january-march born...they are all from the same sire  and range from fullbloods to 88%...Ivan is unrelated and a recent addition....they are seperated from the rest of my herd because I didn't want to "overload" Ivan as it is his first breeding season...You can tell from the picture that their rumens are hard at work....they get NO feed concentrate...just grass,hay, and a few pine needles...


----------



## jettesunn05 (Aug 15, 2009)

This is Charleston. I obtained him after his mom got caught in the fence and died, the owner gave him to me! He is goofy and is pretty much the highlight of my day!! I gotta get him a friend!


----------



## broke down ranch (Aug 15, 2009)

This is Tinkerbell thinking she's still a youngster (yes, she's doing the hop-twist-kick thing that kids do).







And this is Tinkerbell with her daughter Daisy trying to bully poor GiGi....lol


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 15, 2009)

My boy Surrey at the barn gate:






Patience:






Perry the wether (no picture of his twin brother Walter, though):






And our new girl, Blossom, being shy:


----------



## jettesunn05 (Aug 15, 2009)

OH SO CUTE!


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 15, 2009)

jettesunn05 said:
			
		

> This is Charleston. I obtained him after his mom got caught in the fence and died, the owner gave him to me! He is goofy and is pretty much the highlight of my day!! I gotta get him a friend!


He is adorable!!


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 15, 2009)

()relics said:
			
		

> Ivan is the billy, head down in the middle, he is a fullblood born december of last year...the rest are the doelings that I'm keeping from last years kid crop,  january-march born...they are all from the same sire  and range from fullbloods to 88%...Ivan is unrelated and a recent addition....they are seperated from the rest of my herd because I didn't want to "overload" Ivan as it is his first breeding season...You can tell from the picture that their rumens are hard at work....they get NO feed concentrate...just grass,hay, and a few pine needles...


Is this a temporary run (as in movable)?  If so, how are your panels connected?  I'd love to be able to set up some sort of movable daytime run without sinking t-posts.  Our goats are not actually major escape artists.  As long as they're together, they're content.  On the rare occasion that we find them on the wrong side of the fence, they're always standing there yelling for someone to let them back in.  So I'm curious to know what you did here.


----------



## ()relics (Aug 15, 2009)

onedozenphyllises said:
			
		

> ()relics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are 42"X16' livestock panels that are bent in half and wired together...you can almost see the wire on the closest connection...on the opposite side you can see the connection that is held with a snap clip that acts as a gate...I have been using the pen to clean up some of the more overgrown edges of the property...they stay in it durring the day and go back to the pasture at night...I move it the next morning before they come back out...The way I see it I save the gas money for the tractor to cut the weeds and give the young goats a fresh mixed pasture to graze...AND THEY LOVE IT....these panels are taken appart and brought inside the barn for the winter and used as smaller pens durring kidding season....I do worry about something getting inwith them but so far anything that comes around the dogs have chased away....German shorthaired pointers...Who would have guessed it...the new LGD....yeah right...


----------



## goatdude95 (Aug 15, 2009)

I will post pics of my pygmy herd whenever i get them off my dumb camera, gah photography cameras can be annoying


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 15, 2009)

This is Foxy Gal, a splotchy Nub yearling with a lot of growing up to do...but I love her sweet face / attitude.





Jinx the stinker...she's adorable and follows me everywhere




Fat Levi....alllll she wants to do is be a pig




My newest Boer x, Lilly...she's Levi's full sister.  I bought them a year apart.  She's on the chub side, too.




Train, the yearling FB boer I'm using on most of my meat does this year.




One of the toggenburgs, post hair cut...she was NOT happy.




This was one of my first black headed kids born here...she's a tank.




Miss Faith as a baby, she was soooo cute




I'll quit there b/c I have wayyy to many to post pics of them all.


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 15, 2009)

()relics said:
			
		

> onedozenphyllises said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I think we could do something like that.  I wouldn't worry too much about their safety during the day here.  I work from home so I'm here most of the time, and I'd keep them within easy "checking on" distance.  They'd go back to their barnyard at night.  We like to let them loose sometimes when we're outside working.  They pretty much stay glued to our sides the whole time, so I'm not worried about them going anywhere.  ;-)


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 16, 2009)

Here are a few of mine







Hearts In Dixie Shoofly Pie  2nd gen




2 1/2 yr old DGS  milking  Shoofly




Hearts In Dixie  Apache(Shooflys daughter, 3rd gen) and Hearts In Dixie  Buttermilk Pie (Shoofly's half sister, 3rd gen)




Apache




Heart in Dixie  The Incredible JacJac--2nd gen buck at about 5 months




Dream Sum Dymamite and Right, full sized Nubian doe




DGS #3  does love his goaties--Apache and Jac
We have Mini Nubians from Hearts In Dixie --her orginal stock came from Echo Hills Farm--Hearts in Dixie Indian Boy on her buck page is son of Shoofly and out of same litter as Apache.  
Just a few pictures of some of the girls and boy(s)


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 16, 2009)

I will try  Shoofly again








We call her Dixie,  I can't get to my book for her registered name--herd name is Simex-Gold out of Dickinson,ND.




Hearts  In Dixie White Chocolate Mocha and Shoofly both 2nd gen

Mocha, Shoofly, Buttermilk,Apache and Dyna bred to kid early Sept--well we think Dyna is bred--she is a hard one to tell until about week before she kids--except for blood test. didn't take blood test.   bred to Jac--which by the way DGS # 3, will be 4 in Oct came to tell me that Jac has no babies, he has to feel for babies every day.  2 of the full sized does aren't bred, will be bred this fall.  
Mocha doesn't  do pictures --they don't do her justice--I think it is her coloring, but she isn't as elegant as the other girls.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful goats, CGL!  I am a sucker for spots!


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 16, 2009)

I love the spots too .    Can't wait yo see the kids--


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh I am so jealous of all your gorgeous goats! I am dying to get goats but we haven't finished the buck fencing so we can't start looking yet.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Aug 16, 2009)

Everybody has very pretty goats!


----------



## goatdude95 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice! goats


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 19, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Train, the yearling FB boer I'm using on most of my meat does this year.


Just out of curiosity...do you supplement with copper?

Could just be the picture, but I notice he's got what looks to be some fading to reddish brown on his hind legs, and his coat maybe looks a little rough down the topline..  Copper is responsible for hair pigmentation, so in a black animal, fading to red can be a sign of copper deficiency..

Can't tell from the picture, but check the hair on the tip of his tail...if it's getting thin, he may be copper deficient.

You may very well already know all this...if so, nevermind.

It's just that copper deficiency is something I've been doing a lot of studying on lately, and with all the fear and subsequent reluctance to provide very much copper to goats, I'm beginning to think there are A LOT of copper deficient goats running around in the US..

Just curious...I don't mean to offend or anything.

I really like that buck, actually.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 20, 2009)

This is one of my junior does, Aeon Flux.  Happy the camera was available when she decided to strike a pose for me.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 20, 2009)

Roll Farms - I am not going to be happy until I find me an Oberhasli.  I really like them, but they're hard to find.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Aug 20, 2009)

Who says good things don't come in smaller packages?!?!  Here is just a small sampling of my mixed herd.. we have a Mini-Nubian, Nigerian Dwarf and a Pygmy all happy together!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh and this is Thorny Ridge Munches Bunckes aka "Nibbles".. this is one of my most favorite pictures.. Nibbles is now a little over a year old.. he was a Father's Day gift when he and his two brothers all popped out boom boom boom  last year. I did not even have time to get this little guy dried off in towel before both of his brothers came out!  Anyway he is only a couple days old in this picture and I even had it blown up and cropped some and have it framed in my living room hanging on the wall.  Nibbles is a sweety and is now one of my future polled herd sires!!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh that last kid is adorable....they all are.

I do love my Obs.  I have a solid black doe that is just a LOVE, but I wish she was black n bay...

Oh...eta to CM...Black fur also turns reddish from urine scald.  

His undercoat is black as can be, (I keep checking for that reason, I worry when I see red)...that shaggy stuff is his leftover winter fur he never shed out.  I reallllly intend to trim the boy before he leaves next month.  He's awesome under that rug he's wearing.


----------



## goatsandmore (Aug 22, 2009)

Just wanted to show off Billy







Don


----------



## goatsandmore (Aug 22, 2009)

Hobby Farm said:
			
		

> Roll Farms - I am not going to be happy until I find me an Oberhasli.  I really like them, but they're hard to find.


I have 2 Does, mother and daughter.. I haven't had them long, mother is great but daughter is very stand offish..I am hoping she will change when she comes fresh in the spring 


Don


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 22, 2009)

Man, my goats would LOVE to have a toy that purty to climb on....LOL

Cute boy!


----------



## goatsandmore (Aug 23, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Man, my goats would LOVE to have a toy that purty to climb on....LOL
> 
> Cute boy!


Ya know he was just showing off for the girl down by the left fender..you remember how young boys were 

Don


----------



## goat lady (Aug 23, 2009)

[/img]

Here are two of mine. Juliet which is the black one is 5 weeks and Autumn the sandy color one is 7 weeks old.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 23, 2009)

/img]

This our buck who was born on May 4, 2009.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

This is Cissy on the Left, and Hermione on the right






Can you tell where they spend most of their time? LOL






And Hermione resting after an eventful escape this afternoon


----------



## Laney (Aug 23, 2009)

Lil'Mama (Light Caramel Pygmy) and her son Toro (Orange Caramel Pygmy Wether)  When we first got them.





Frederick our Black agouti Billy.





Maggie, short for Magnolia, I'm not sure what to call her coloring.





S'more, Frederick x Maggie.  Again not sure what to call the coloring.





Finally Perseus (Percy for short) is a Black agouti like his Sire.  and Storm...I'm confused on.  He is a Light Agouti?  Or just an Agouti with a lot of white?  Or is he a Caramel with Black Markings?  He's the Silver colored one with the dark eyebrows.  Lil'Mama is nudging them outside in the back there.

Laney


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 24, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> His undercoat is black as can be, (I keep checking for that reason, I worry when I see red)...that shaggy stuff is his leftover winter fur he never shed out.  I reallllly intend to trim the boy before he leaves next month.  He's awesome under that rug he's wearing.


Yeah...I kinda figured that with so much red and with it looking like a well-worn winter coat, it was probably something like that...just thought I'd check, though.  



No offense, I hope.


----------



## norcal (Aug 24, 2009)

Teeny






Blanco & Teeny


----------



## laurasbale (Aug 24, 2009)

Everyones goats look so sweet,  
really make me want to get one. were working on getting info one getting some


----------



## goatdude95 (Aug 24, 2009)

Laney said:
			
		

> http://mobilecad.smugmug.com/photos/488141774_5HTww-M.jpg
> Lil'Mama (Light Caramel Pygmy) and her son Toro (Orange Caramel Pygmy Wether)  When we first got them.
> 
> http://mobilecad.smugmug.com/photos/488141802_Nmnuf-M.jpg
> ...


Your pygmies look amazing especially the big ole buck what a beast! lol


----------



## Renegade (Sep 1, 2009)

My new 6 month old Boer buck. 

Donna


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 1, 2009)

Renegade said:
			
		

> My new 6 month old Boer buck.
> 
> Donna


"Donna" seems an odd name for a Boer buck.

 

Pretty good looking goat, though..  Maybe it's the angle, but he looks pretty daggone beefy for 6mo...could be a real bruiser one day.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 1, 2009)

It's not the angle. He is huge. When they tried to load him on my truck it took two men to pick him up. He is going to be a big boy.
His registered name is "Out On Parole" and no I didn't name him. 
This is his father at just over one year old.


----------



## norcal (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW!  Do the Boer wethers get that big?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 1, 2009)

No. Boer wethers usually get about the size of a Boer doe.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 2, 2009)

Renegade said:
			
		

> It's not the angle. He is huge. When they tried to load him on my truck it took two men to pick him up. He is going to be a big boy.
> His registered name is "Out On Parole" and no I didn't name him.
> This is his father at just over one year old.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/495_dcw-bo-jangle-16-monthsmed1.jpg


Hey, I helped (watched, pretty much) a guy AI a doe to a straw of Bo Jangle's the other day..  

Yours wouldn't happen to be this buck, would he?

                                  Ryals Top Brass *ENNOBLED

                           JRA1 Agnew's Bo Howdy *ENNOBLED

                                  EGGS Macey *ENNOBLED

                  D C W Bo Jangle *ENNOBLED

                                  EGGSonerate *ENNOBLED

                            DCW Lexus *ENNOBLED 

                                  HART P72 DCW's Freedom *ENNOBLED

MVP BJ'S Out On Parole

                                   RRD Gauge *ENNOBLED

                           J K G S G R Gauge's Survivor *ENNOBLED 

                                   J K G Bingo Gal *ENNOBLED

                 RS1B Allie

                                   Circle R Codi Bulldog *ENNOBLED

                           JWN Codi Allie

                                   5CG Bo's Chyna


If so, I know a goat that's Guage's great-grandson, with the balance being almost strictly RRD blood....which would make your buck and this buck cousins, I guess?  Something like that..  I won't name names, but the one I'm talking about came directly out of the Ryals dispersal sale..  I helped trim his feet one day and...jeez...he's just MASSIVE.  I mean, un-Godly huge.  He looks like a pony or something..  Has to be seen to be believed.

If that is indeed your buck's pedigree, I can see why he's as big as he is.  With all that Ryals, EGGS, and CODI/PCI blood, he didn't have much choice!

Very, very nice buck.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi cm,

Yes that is my baby boy! I bought him at the Red Rose Boer Goat Auction last week. The picture does not do him justice. He is bigger in person. I fell in love with him the minute I saw him and knew he had to come home with me.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 2, 2009)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Hi cm,
> 
> Yes that is my baby boy! I bought him at the Red Rose Boer Goat Auction last week. The picture does not do him justice. He is bigger in person. I fell in love with him the minute I saw him and knew he had to come home with me.


At 6mo, I'm sure he knows his way around the show ring by now...how's he done so far?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 2, 2009)

The guys that put him on the truck for me said he has already won a few shows.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'd be finding out about that..  Depending on the shows he's won so far, he could be on course for some big sanctioned shows..  With that much ennobled blood in his pedigree, he should certainly have a shot at ennoblement himself....I would think, anyway.  



Depending on the quality and quantity of ribbons he's already got and may get in the future, they could be the difference between $500 live breedings/$1000 flush breeding/$100 straws.....and just a really good herdsire that throws nice chunky babies.


----------

